
My first website a simple Recurring Payments - HeathLCampbell
https://subscribeful.com/
======
samdung
There's petty little information here. What exactly does this do that Stripe
subscriptions does not? Also unrelatedly, would anyone recommend using
This/Chargebee/Recurly when Stripe already has subscriptions built in?

~~~
HeathLCampbell
Hey Sam, Thanks for your feedback I was thinking a lot of people that don't
want the hassle of setting up stripe subscriptions, thus these services
normally make it easier?

------
agildehaus
There are spelling and grammar mistakes all over the home page ("intergation",
"2 line", "Get given").

Can you have annual subscriptions? One-time payment subscriptions? It's not
clear. If not, why not?

What are scrolls? Who is Heath Logan Campbell and why does he want to chat
with me?

Does this require Stripe? "Stripe Integration" implies it's optional.

~~~
HeathLCampbell
Hey agildehaus,

Spelling Mistakes: I'm so surprised that people read those little text blurbs.
Personally, I never do, but you're 100% right, I'll fix that up asap!

Lack of detail: You must have a very good eye for detail to notice the scroll
thing! But thank you, It'll add a lot more detail into the website to explain
each part!

Stripe Integration: For now I was thinking of using stripe as a base since I
don't want to be in-charge of security for credit cards.

Annual or One-time: The site is currently set up for a one time payment to use
the software just because it's a bit buggy and unstable.

------
chrismorgan
> Easy customer Experience

> … with ReCAPTCHA

 _Shudder._

(reCAPTCHA is not always easy: a great many users have real trouble with it.)

~~~
HeathLCampbell
Hahaha, You're right Chris, that's a bit messed up!

------
poulpi
So, this is just a simple static web page to get feedback from HN, right?

~~~
HeathLCampbell
Yeah Kinda, There are smart people here, So might as well :P

------
ksahin
What would be the difference with let's say Chargebee ? (which is free for the
first 50k)

~~~
HeathLCampbell
Thanks so much for your comment Kevin!

I was thinking about targeting small businesses, or something along those
lines, that wouldn't might paying more for less hassle.

But the main goal is that I want to get something up and running so I
understand the whole process of launching a web app. at the end of the day,
I'm hoping to get 1 or 2 customers.

PS, You're pricingbot.co website looks so amazing!

------
zrail
Charge more.

~~~
HeathLCampbell
Why do you think that Pete?

~~~
zrail
Two reasons. First and foremost, $4.99 lifetime is it enough to support a
customer forever. You have servers to maintain, a customer support team to
pay, and also you have to put food on the table. I’m pretty against “lifetime”
and “unlimited lol pricing for hosted software.

Second, pricing is a signal. By pricing extremely low you’re going to attract
people who care about getting the lowest price possible and from personal
lived experience these are basically the worst, most demanding customers.

~~~
HeathLCampbell
I was thinking that I would start with $5 for a lifetime while I see if anyone
would be interested in the idea, then maybe expanding to $5 a month.

But Yeah, I could see that, you would attract customers that would keep
demanding more and more unless they will leave. That could have been a bit of
a mistake.

So I'll up it to $15 per month, Thank you for your help Pete :)

